# Nigeria Connection



## schneemaus (8. Juli 2011)

Huhu!

Musste gestern sehr schmunzeln, als ich folgende Nachricht in nem sozialen Netzwerk gelesen hab (mit meinem richtigen Namen halt):




Dear schneemaus,

I am Mr.Angus Nwamma, personal attorney to Late Egnr J.B.maus, a native of your country who used to work as a contractor here in Lome-Togo West Africa, my client were involved in a car accident along pkalime express road I am contacting you to assist in repatriating the fund valued at US$9.5 million left behind by my client, please contact me through my private E-mail for more details contact me at: (c***************) call me as soon as you receive this massage.(****************)

I expect your urgent respond.

Best-regards
Angus Nwamma Sat.




Dachte mir sofort: Oh, die Nigeria Connection! Alleine, dass ich dafür eine Nummer in Togo anrufen soll, find ich schon sehr lustig. Und sicherlich meldet sich jemand per sozialem Netzwerk bei mir, wenn ein Verwandter von mir (Ich kenne niemanden, der J.B. heißt aus meiner Familie), der mich mit seinem Erbe von 9,5Mio. Dollar bedacht hat (jahaaaaa, mit Sicherheit. Wenn ich solch reiche Verwandte hätte...), bei einem Autounfall ums Leben kommt.

Nun mal meine Frage: Habt ihr auch schonmal Nachrichten oder E-Mails von der Nigeria Connection bekommen, und wenn ja: welche denn? Oder kennt ihr sogar jemanden, der drauf reingefallen ist? :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juli 2011)

Hab sowas noch nicht erhalten, aber gab mal einen Thread über etwas ähnliches
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/158296-betrugsversuch-immobilienscout24/

Naja, es ist wie mit Phishern in WoW... Solange Leute drauf reinfallen wird es weitergemacht


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juli 2011)

Jetzt mal im ernst wer darauf reinfällt sollte lebenslängliches Internet/ausgeh Verbot bekommen. :S


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Juli 2011)

das ging auch schon als pm hier bei buffed  rum


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juli 2011)

Ernsthaft? Das is ja noch lächerlicher als per sozialem Netzwerk


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juli 2011)

Jep... Wie soll das aussehen?^^
"Dear Grüne Brille,
we're sorry to say that your aunt Rosa Brille died"
:S


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2011)

Ja, solche Nigeria Connection Mails kommen doch immer mal wieder. Und ja, ich kenne auch einen, der darauf reingefallen ist. Er hat 5.000,- € zum Fenster rausgeworfen.


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juli 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, solche Nigeria Connection Mails kommen doch immer mal wieder. Und ja, ich kenne auch einen, der darauf reingefallen ist. Er hat 5.000,- &#8364; zum Fenster rausgeworfen.



Idiot...
Sorry mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. 

Er hat also wirklich 5.000&#8364; einfach so an irgendjemanden geschickt denn er nie im Leben zuvor gesehn hat!?


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Idiot...
> Sorry mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.
> 
> Er hat also wirklich 5.000€ einfach so an irgendjemanden geschickt denn er nie im Leben zuvor gesehn hat!?


Jap, ist ein netter und lieber Kunde von uns. Er war wohl ein klein wenig blauäugig, gutgläubig und gierig. Fast hatte man schon Mitleid mit ihm, aber nur fast ... 

Und die 5.000,- € waren glaube auch nicht auf einmal, sondern erst 'n paar Tausend hier für irgendwelche "Amtskosten", paar Tausend da für irgendwelche Dokumente, Formulare und Genehmigungen, etc. So wie ich es mitbekommen habe, wollten die auch noch mehr von ihm haben, halt melken was geht. Und mit der Aussicht auf ein paar Millionen im Tausch sind ein paar Tausend in der Theorie kein Verlust. Aber irgendwann ist ihm das wohl auch zu komisch geworden und er hats sein gelassen. Und natürlich weder die Millionen gesehen noch sein Geld wiederbekommen ....


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2011)

Nicht die Nigeria Connection aber bei meinem Yahoo-Account krieg ich permanent so nen Mist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal so eine Mail von der Prinzessin von irgendeinem afrikanischem Land bekommen. Sie wollte Geldwäsche betreiben und mir ein bisschen davon abgeben. Nett, oder?^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juli 2011)

Ich krieg immer ab und zu den amerikanischen Soldaten, der Gold im Irak gefunden hat ^^ und jetzt versucht, das zeugs in Geld umzuwandeln und deswegen 5000$ braucht ;D


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2011)

hab heute folgende mail erhalten:
Firma: Global Transportation Group

Position: Versandmanager

Kategorie: Versand/Manager

Arbeitszeit: Heimarbeit/Teilzeitbeschaftigung

Ort: Deutschland

Vergutung: 1.950 Euro monatlich + Bonus

Erfahrung: nicht erforderlich

Ausbildung: keine 

Sehr geehrten Damen und Herren!

Wir freuen uns, Ihnen mitzuteilen, dass die Firma "Global Transportation Group"

auf der Suche nach Mitarbeitern in West-, Nord- und Sude Europa fur die Position eines Assistenten des Versandmanagers ist.

Falls Sie Fragen bezuglich unseres Stellenangebots oder andere Fragen haben, setzten Sie sich bitte mit mir in Verbindung. 

Ich bin fur Sie per E-Mail jederzeit erreichbar.

Mit freundlichen Gruben

Kontakt:

E-Mail: globaltransportationgroup@freenet.de



seltsam ist,dass es diese transportationgroup tatsächlich in houston/texas gibt...was haben die davon wenn ich mich an die freenet-mail-adresse wende?krieg ich dann gleich ein trojaner verpasst?
vor allem,wo haben die meine adresse her????
der absender ist auch total seltsam.ein Humphrey leonard und in klammern dahinter steht jens . heidemann@ sol.dk...
vor allem peinlich das die im text "Sude"-Europa schreiben...


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juli 2011)

gab doch mal nen typen, der die leute von der NC überredet hat, ihm geld zu überweisen. :-)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> vor allem,wo haben die meine adresse her????


Machst du bei gewinne spiele mit? medelst du dich irgend wo mit deiner Mail Adresse an? 

Da hast du die Antwort.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. Juli 2011)

was für ein zufall. das hier so ein thread aufgemacht wurde, gestern auf justnetwork hat wer um hilfe / auskunft gebeten... weil er ein paket nach nigeria geschickt hat.

http://board.justnetwork.eu/561-off-topic/8420-dhl-versanddauer-nach-nigeria/


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Mit freundlichen Gruben



... und "sude" Europa 

Hier wird echt jedes Mal mit der Dummheit der Menschen gespielt. Leider wohl nicht zu unrecht, da es genug Leute gibt, die drauf reinfallen, sonst würde es sich wohl nicht lohnen.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ... und "sude" Europa
> 
> Hier wird echt jedes Mal mit der Dummheit der Menschen gespielt. Leider wohl nicht zu unrecht, da es genug Leute gibt, die drauf reinfallen, sonst würde es sich wohl nicht lohnen.



Ich möchte es aber einfach nicht glauben das es soooo dumme Menschen gibt. :/
Das hat ja schon nichts mehr mit Naiv zu tun.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Juli 2011)

Das hat was mit Gier zu tun. 
Sobald Menschen zu gierig werden ist immer alles vorbei.

Da gibts doch genug Geschichten wo Menschen über jahrzehnte hinweg immer wieder um kleine Summen die nicht auffalen bescheißen.
Sei es nun das ein Gewicht ausgehöhlt wurde im Mittelalter, oder das Bürobedarf mit nach Hause genommen wird.
Solange es so wenig ist, dass es nicht auffällt ist alles gut, aber irgendwann, werden Menschen IMMER gierig.

Und "Grifting" gibts doch mit Sicherheit schon so lange, wie es die Menscheit gibt


----------



## Serran (14. Juli 2011)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> was für ein zufall. das hier so ein thread aufgemacht wurde, gestern auf justnetwork hat wer um hilfe / auskunft gebeten... weil er ein paket nach nigeria geschickt hat.
> 
> http://board.justnet...r-nach-nigeria/



Ich hab selten so gelacht. 

"Denn wenn ja, werd ich die US Tante mal beten bei ihren Klienten nachzufragen."


----------



## Dropz (15. Juli 2011)

bei mir wurde neulich mal angerufen und man wollte einfach meine paypal daten wissen  Die sind so dreißt und wollten sich nicht einmal als Unternehmen oder dergleichen tarnen


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> bei mir wurde neulich mal angerufen und man wollte einfach meine paypal daten wissen  Die sind so dreißt und wollten sich nicht einmal als Unternehmen oder dergleichen tarnen




*Telefonhörer abnehm*
1"Guten Tag wie lauten bitte ihre PayPal Daten?"
2"Username: X Password: Y"
1"Vielen Dank wir werden ihr Geld binnen weniger Sekunden entwendet haben"
2"Oh was für ein Service! Auf wiedersehen."
*aufleg*

Zu geil die Vorstellung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. Juli 2011)

Meine Freundin ist gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Arbeitsstelle. Also hat sie sich mal auch in der Arbeitsamt-Datenbank listen lassen.
Letzte Woche rief jemand (ohne Rufnummernübertragung) an und wollte meine Freundin sprechen. Da sie nicht da war, bat ich die Person, kurz zu erklären, worum es ging.
Der Typ sagte, er sei über ihre Kontaktdaten gestolpert, dass sie ja einen neuen Job suche. Er sei selbständig und biete Heimarbeit an.

*erstes rotes Alarmlämpchen ging an*

Gut, habe ihm gesagt, dass ich ihr das gern ausrichte, ob er mir seine Telefonnummer geben könne. Er hat sich irgendwie gedreht und gewunden und hat extrem darauf bestanden, dass er sich nochmals meldet.

*erstes rotes Alarmlämpchen ging an*

Ok, er hat es so gewollt, ich sagte ihm, dass er sich entweder abends ab 21 Uhr melden könne oder eine Mail an meine Spamadresse schicken könne.  Naja, er hat sich für die Spamaddy entschieden.

Die Mail war köstlich, kann ich Euch sagen. Sie kam von einer Mailadresse @web.de. Der Typ bot an, meiner Freundin alle paar Tage ein wenig Geld zu überweisen, sie solle dann irgednwelche Gutscheine davon kaufen und ihm diese per Scan/Email/Fax schicken. 10% des überwiesenen Geldes seien Provision und sie könne dieses behalten.

Uh, wie toll, Geldwäsche 

Naja, am Donnerstag hat sich die Polizei meiner Stadt sehr über diese Mail gefreut, ich bin echt gespannt, was da raus kommt.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juli 2011)

Sachen gibt's... Wenn du mal hörst, was da rausgekommen ist, würd mich auch mal interessieren =)


----------

